# How many albums do you have on your computer?



## Albert7

I am on a huge ripping kick and right now I have about 85 albums ripped onto my Dell and 13 or so albums downloaded from iTunes onto my Asus. How many albums do you guys have on your computer?


----------



## Art Rock

Classical only, close to 2 TB. A mix of flac and mp3, so say on average 250 mb per album, that makes 8000 or so.


----------



## Stavrogin

Art Rock said:


> Classical only, close to 2 TB. A mix of flac and mp3, so say on average 250 mb per album, that makes 8000 or so.


/thread

lol :lol:


----------



## Albert7

Art Rock said:


> Classical only, close to 2 TB. A mix of flac and mp3, so say on average 250 mb per album, that makes 8000 or so.


Wow how long did it take to rip all those?


----------



## Art Rock

Downloaded, not ripped.


----------



## realdealblues

Ripped from CD's I own into my Itunes...

I currently have over 8,000 Full Albums (Not Tracks) that are just Classical.

I have probably another 20,000 Albums that I have not had time to rip.

I have been ripping my CD collection into iTunes for close to 10 years and I'm still not even halfway through my collection.


----------



## ptr

About 12GB lossless on a NAS, no files on the computer, maybe 2-3 GB of commercial downloads the rest rips from my silver disc collection (I don't believe in lossy as a matter of spiteful principle! ut: )

Been ripping for about ten years like realdealblues and is about 2/3 done..

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist

I have not ripped any music from the public library or from anywhere :tiphat: I don't buy digital files, either.

I have 0 (zero) albums and 21 songs on my computer (external hard drive, other digital storage, etc.). None are classical music. All of them were included in mp3 format on the bonus discs with the reissues of the seven Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds albums I bought.

I had a brief flirtation with Napster in the late '90s. I felt justified, since I had purchased 99% of the music many times over on LP, cassette, CD. I had amassed a large number of files  Maintaining the files was a lot of work  and the bulk of them were rock music. It was nostalgia gone wild and I wasn't even listening to them. One day, I decided that I would support the artists I still actively enjoy today. It seemed only fair. Hence, I deleted every last one of the files and vowed to purchase everything I wanted thenceforth.

Less is more had worked for me in most aspects of materialism, but could it apply to collecting? I had to start thinking about what and how much I _really_ wanted. It was painful at first, as it involved spending about $4000 (everyone defines 'less' differently  ), but I am very, very pleased with the result. And, in retrospect, it wasn't really all that painful, either. I did have to settle on a few _used very good_ and _used like new_ albums, but 90% of what I got is new. It'll probably take me 2 years to listen to them all :lol: Now, I'm coasting in my collecting, just picking up a choice pearl here and another one there.


----------



## bigshot

My entire music library is just under two years worth of music. The classical library is about six months of that.

Opera is another two or three months.


----------



## Morimur

About 750. All in FLAC.


----------



## mtmailey

I have only favorites on my computer because if it crashes i lose only what is on the computer which are mp3 files.I have most of it on cds anyway.


----------



## Albert7

My goal is to rip about 10-12 albums a day into my collection.


----------



## JACE

I recently finished ripping all of the CDs in my collection to my PC's external hard drive. The process took several months, even though a great deal of the music had already been ripped.

I'm not exactly sure how many albums this represents. I'd estimate that it's several thousand.

I have no plans to get rid of the CDs, so I ripped the files in a lossy format. This is so I can fit more music on my phone and other portable devices. I can't detect the difference in my car stereo or with my not-particularly-good ear bud-type headphones.

When I'm listening at home on my stereo, I play the actual CDs. Because the compressed format is noticeable on that system.


----------



## bigshot

By the way, those who are engaged in ripping large collections, don't automatically assume that all drives rip at the same speed. I bought an inexpensive USB blu-ray burner and it rips CDs twice as fast as any other drive I've ever owned.


----------



## Albert7

As of today I should just have a little over a 100 albums encoded now.


----------



## pianississimo

itunes tells me I have 675 albums. I've only been collecting about 4 years though...
I buy mostly second hand cds from the internet and occasional visits to music shops.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have 35 GB of music, mostly 128 kbps. Given 7825 items if we simply divide by 10 we get 782 albums. I don't want to try to count them. This includes 87 discs in my Complete Beethoven Box Set. Of my favorites, 58 albums are on my Google Drive occupying about 5GB. That is my classical. 

I have a second computer, a notebook, and an external hard drive with essentially the same on it, along with 6 opera DVD images. The external hard drive also has all my pop music (mostly Johnny Winter, Bob Dylan and Neil Young, probably totalling close to 15 GB).


----------



## Jos

None, when I listen digital I simply stream.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

realdealblues said:


> Ripped from CD's I own into my Itunes...
> 
> I currently have over 8,000 Full Albums (Not Tracks) that are just Classical.
> 
> I have probably another 20,000 Albums that I have not had time to rip.
> 
> I have been ripping my CD collection into iTunes for close to 10 years and I'm still not even halfway through my collection.


Good luck finishing them before iTunes becomes obsolete and old fashioned!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm going to guess about 200 albums on iTunes at the moment and many more as hard copies.


----------



## rspader

Counting only the classical and opera genres on iTunes, I have about 250 on my Mac/iPod. I have about another 50 "borrowed" from the library. My rule for library CDs that I have added to iTunes is that, after five listens, I have to either delete the files or purchase the disc. Not strictly in compliance with copyright laws but I thinks it's a fair compromise.


----------



## Albert7

rspader said:


> Counting only the classical and opera genres on iTunes, I have about 250 on my Mac/iPod. I have about another 50 "borrowed" from the library. My rule for library CDs that I have added to iTunes is that, after five listens, I have to either delete the files or purchase the disc. Not strictly in compliance with copyright laws but I thinks it's a fair compromise.


Do you encode into Lossless or not?


----------



## Vaneyes

None. I like playing CDs and LPs far away from a 'puter.:tiphat:


----------



## rspader

albertfallickwang said:


> Do you encode into Lossless or not?


I encode at 256kbps for iTunes. Lossless would take up too much time and space. The music on my computer is to listen to while I work on the computer. The music on my iPod is for mobile use. For serious listening, I play my CDs (which are lossless by nature) on the living room stereo, which is a decent system but not audiophile. I have very little digital music that was purchased as such. Almost all of my digital music was ripped from my CDs.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As of today, I have 461 spread over three internal PC hard drives and an external one, with about 30 outstanding discs yet to rip to FLAC file.

I have kept all the source CDs as I play these with my very fine sounding Meridian 506 CD player. An antique nowadays, I suppose.


----------



## realdealblues

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Good luck finishing them before iTunes becomes obsolete and old fashioned!


I have no doubt that I won't finish ripping them in my lifetime! Luckily I'm so obsolete and old fashioned that I don't really care. I still have an Atari 2600 as my primary gaming console.

I use an iPod for listening in the car, at work or when I'm outside walking or whatever. When I'm at home it's usually CD's or LP's. I keep some favorite recordings on the iPod but mainly it's for loading up things I want to compare or new recordings I haven't heard that I want to spend some time with. As long as I can do that, iTunes will never become obsolete for me.


----------



## Itullian

None......................


----------



## Albert7

I am almost at 110 albums now. Woot!


----------



## Albert7

I got 202 albums coming up for tonight. Very happy to have more forthcoming.


----------



## opus55

My iPod's 160GB storage limit helps me going too crazy with ripping/tag editing nightmare. I keep deleting to maintain <160GB @ 256-320kbps rate - that's about 944 albums. I used to try carrying everything I have on computer/iPod but gave up long ago and made some compromises. Streaming sources these days provide really great classical music selections.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> None. I like playing CDs and LPs far away from a 'puter.:tiphat:


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

opus55 said:


> My iPod's 160GB storage limit helps me going too crazy with ripping/tag editing nightmare. I keep deleting to maintain <160GB @ 256-320kbps rate - that's about 944 albums. I used to try carrying everything I have on computer/iPod but gave up long ago and made some compromises. Streaming sources these days provide really great classical music selections.


Streaming sources are good but sometimes I would like to have more control over what I am listening to.


----------



## csacks

Most of my old collection is on CD, close to 500 of them.
I have just checked my itune file on the finder. It says there are 70GB. I have counted them, 449 albums.
When digital music become available, most of our disc stores collapsed and closed down here in Chile.
It is really hard to find a place where to buy actual CD, and albeit is easy to get them from stores located abroad, it takes 2 weeks to get home, so most of my modern collection is from itunes. My average is to buy 2 albums/week, mostly from what I read in this forum. 
In between my music, medical articles and my photo collection, almost 3/4 of my hard disc is filled, so I do have cloud and 2 external hard drives for back up. A third external way is on his way.


----------



## Albert7

csacks said:


> Most of my old collection is on CD, close to 500 of them.
> I have just checked my itune file on the finder. It says there are 70GB. I have counted them, 449 albums.
> When digital music become available, most of our disc stores collapsed and closed down here in Chile.
> It is really hard to find a place where to buy actual CD, and albeit is easy to get them from stores located abroad, it takes 2 weeks to get home, so most of my modern collection is from itunes. My average is to buy 2 albums/week, mostly from what I read in this forum.
> In between my music, medical articles and my photo collection, almost 3/4 of my hard disc is filled, so I do have cloud and 2 external hard drives for back up. A third external way is on his way.


Awesome... I am getting 1-4 albums per month via iTunes and encoding a lot of my CD collection into lossless... so far I have 15 iTunes albums and nearly 250 albums encoded on CD.

I am planning to back up my iTunes collection on a secondary laptop and also will have my lossless files backed up after I finish converting my stepdad's collection.


----------



## Markbridge

iTunes shows 3117 albums. But, remember, iTunes is counting each album and there can be multiple compositions on one album.


----------



## Albert7

Rounding out this morning at 248 albums and counting.


----------



## SilverSurfer

I have very few albums, and only because the download option was the only possible (and, in any case, then I burn a CD-R).
And I have just discovered a 4 Cd box for download only which, maybe by mistake (not my problem.., or maybe they show the price of 1 of the 4 Cds), is much cheaper in a USA web that does not allow purchases from Spain.
Anyone here from the USA willing to talk about an indecent proposal (better with Paypal account...)?


----------



## omega

About 110 ripped CDs/1400 items for a total weight of 14 Go (almost every file is MP3-320 kbps).
10% of it is Mahler, I just noticed...

It will take me a lot more time to have my complete collection ripped!


----------



## SilverSurfer

SilverSurfer said:


> I have very few albums, and only because the download option was the only possible (and, in any case, then I burn a CD-R).
> And I have just discovered a 4 Cd box for download only which, maybe by mistake (not my problem.., or maybe they show the price of 1 of the 4 Cds), is much cheaper in a USA web that does not allow purchases from Spain.
> Anyone here from the USA willing to talk about an indecent proposal (better with Paypal account...)?


Sorry, just found a physical copy, no need to download it anymore!


----------



## Cosmos

1152. I have a problem


----------



## Albert7

Of last night I have now 650 albums in lossless format.


----------



## realdealblues

Yeah, I went on a ripping binge and I'm up over 9,000 albums in iTunes. I had 2 separate PC's ripping at the same time so I was able to add several hundred more this month.


----------



## schigolch

Too many?.......................


----------



## Albert7

Right now I just finishing ripping the Scott Ross box set so I'm close to 700 right now


----------



## bigshot

That Scott Ross Scarlatti box is the bane of my existence. It's recorded so loud, when I put stuff on random shuffle, the harpsichord booms out WAY too loud.


----------



## Albert7

Edging closer to 750 albums right now and that's not including my 29 purchased iTunes albums.


----------



## Albert7

776 albums and counting upward now.


----------



## Albert7

Around 1020 albums encoded right now.


----------

